# My Crystals at Eating Time :)



## chikorita (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Quite the batch of crs you have there. Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## go9ma123 (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice shrimps~


----------



## neilfishguy (Mar 10, 2008)

those are some nice snow whites! Any luck breeding them or did you get those as adults?


----------



## tbrat (Jan 16, 2008)

:shock:...Wow those are amazing to see in such a large group!! Way way cool!! Thank you for sharing your pics.

Take care and have fun!
brat


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

Aww man.......that's nice!!
I am currently setting up a tank with just such a result in mind.


----------



## chikorita (Dec 20, 2007)

neilfishguy said:


> those are some nice snow whites! Any luck breeding them or did you get those as adults?


I got the golden bees as kinda juvis .. and now .. 2-3 of them are having well developed egg sadle so they should be berried soon ...


----------



## chikorita (Dec 20, 2007)

This is a 29g tank .. so I think they have over populated the tank .. I will need to move some of the adults over to the other tanks soon .. I have a total of 3 crystal tanks .. a 20g tall with crystals reds/blacks and blue pearls .. Then a 29g tank with just crystal reds/blacks .. and somehow .. 1 cherry shrimp .. then a 40g breeder with yellows and crystals reds/blacks.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

If you can you might want to seperate the golden CRS so they can breed seperately. Otherwise what is going to happen is as they breed with the CRS the F1 generation will come out as all CRS as the golden trait is resessive (similar to having all CBS and only a few CRS). 

Disclaimer - This is based on what I have read on other forums including shrimpnow.com. I have some of the goldens but do not have them with CRS and have not mixed them personally.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Chikorita, I love your little guys! Someday maybe mine will look like that!


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

wow thats pretty cool, look at all the "babys". I hope I will have that many shrimp someday.


----------

